# Recipies for salad dressings



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure if your still looking but. . . I have a great recipie. Actually a couple. Granted they are all by taste. But, I hope this helps.


Dressing recipie #1 Homemade Ranch from Goat 2 guy's Ranch!! 
2 cups yogurt 
A splash of milk to thin it down to whatever consistancy you like
Add Garlic powder 
Dryed Onion flakes 
Parsley 
Pepper 
Mix. Let sit to meld all flavors and enjoy!!

I went camping on time with some friends they are very very "city folk" They started a garden at thier Ranch but didn't eat much veggies. I told them that I would make lunch and they all left me to it. I came out with a great platter of fresh veggies and this dressing (made thick like a dip) and everyone kept asking what brand ranch it was. It was great to see non veggie eaters enjoy thier veggies!!



Recipie # 2 Goat 2 Guy's Mustard dill dressing

Mix 1 1/2 cups yogurt and 2/3 cup mustard with 3 Tbl. worchestershire sauce add a few sprigs of dill and let sit to meld. Enjoy!! ( might have to thin a little with milk to preference)
My favorite for this is a potaoes salad, potatoes, onion, olives, and bacon. It is really good. My grandmother also likes it on a fresh Iceberg salad with tomatoes!! Great for a warm summers day. 


Hope this helps!!!


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

Oooo, I think I'll try that ranch dressing recipe...


----------

